# color negative & photoshop



## soupman99 (Jun 16, 2007)

is there anyplace online that give instructions on how to convert a color negative to a positive?  I've got a set of prints made from the negatives I have and I can't get my photoshop versions to look anything like what I got printed at the printer.

I'm a graphic designer and am a pretty hardcore user of photoshop so if there's a way to do it, I'll be able to.  I need someone to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 17, 2007)

Image > Adjustments > Invert
Then tweak the results.
What you see on the computer will never be quite the same as what you get with a C-type print. Computers work in RGB whilst prints are CMYK.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 17, 2007)

soupman99 said:


> is there anyplace online that give instructions on how to convert a color negative to a positive?  I've got a set of prints made from the negatives I have and I can't get my photoshop versions to look anything like what I got printed at the printer.



This is really interesting, I think.
Perhaps it is a scanning issue.
Could you post a faithful scan of the print and the negative?

TIA,

Lew


----------



## soupman99 (Jun 17, 2007)

The problem I'm having is that when I scan the negative it's so red that the red channel of the image is basically the only one that shows up.  So I can't tweak the color channels without it looking SUPER grainy

Here's the images that I've got.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 17, 2007)

What's causing the problem is the masking layer in the film.
You need to remove it.
Try Image > Adjustments > Curves.
Select the White Point eyedropper and click on the clear orange background.
The cast should go and then do I > A > Invert and tweak it.

Neg scanners usually come with driver software that removes this colour cast when you scan.


----------



## soupman99 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm getting something that's pretty close.  Any advice on getting rid of the grainyness and clearing up the quality aside from just the standard filters?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 17, 2007)

The grain could be caused by not having a high enough resolution when scanning. Try upping it to the max then try Despeckle in Filters.

Use the Curves dialogue to adjust contrast. Or levels.
For final colour adjustments Image > Adjustments > Variations.
Then use the Sharpen filter.


----------



## JIP (Jun 17, 2007)

Why don't you just send them to a lab and get them scanned professionally.


----------



## soupman99 (Jun 17, 2007)

well...

1) I don't wanna pay $10 when I might be able to do it myself.
2) I'll get less of what I want and I'll have less control.
3) I want to do it myself.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 18, 2007)

What scanner do you have?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 18, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> --I think.
> Perhaps it is a scanning issue--



Lew is 110% right, your issue is with the scanner settings


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 18, 2007)

When you open your scanner software look for a dropdown box for settings, select color negative scanning if supported by the scanner, if its just a cheapo it may not have the option. H


----------



## Garbz (Jun 18, 2007)

Umm that negative scan looks like the problem. Scanners light up what they are scanning with a light from underneath. Film and Negatives however need to be backlit to get any kind of semi acceptable result. The above image will not get you anything like that. I suppose you could try by putting a piece of paper over the negative and a fluorescent lamp above that and re-scanning but other than that if you don't have a backlight you have little chance of any acceptable result.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello,  if I may intrude, what are the steps and or tricks for B&W?  And can this be done on a flat bed (mine only supports 35mm)?  I would like to shoot and develop some 120 B&W but don't want to print it just yet.

mike

As Garbbz posted as I was typing, can a small mirror be used or would this cause the neg to be out of focus?


----------

